

ShowHN: BillNode - invoicing for developers and designers - aioprisan
http://billnode.com

======
aioprisan
I'm just trying to gage interest from the community at this point. This is
something I'd love to build out but would love some feedback and ideas for
features to add that would make it interesting enough to sign up. What does
the community think?

------
aioprisan
If DNS doesn't work, try [http://billnode.com.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com](http://billnode.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com)

